# All Time Worlds Greatest Disciple



## apoint (Nov 24, 2010)

Jimmy Johnson, Christian and 5 time NASCAR world Champion. Undisputed ,best driver ever.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 24, 2010)

oh brother.


----------



## apoint (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 25, 2010)

Isn't Jimmy Johnson a football coach?????????


----------



## apoint (Nov 25, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Isn't Jimmy Johnson a football coach?????????



No thats Jimmy Dean.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re:*

I'm sure Jimmy Johnson is a great man and perhaps a great Christian.  

My suspicion though is that the greatest disciple who has been among of since Jesus walked the earth is one whom either you have never heard of or it is impossible to measure his greatness in the eyes of the world.


----------



## apoint (Nov 29, 2010)

formula1 said:


> I'm sure Jimmy Johnson is a great man and perhaps a great Christian.
> 
> My suspicion though is that the greatest disciple who has been among of since Jesus walked the earth is one whom either you have never heard of or it is impossible to measure his greatness in the eyes of the world.



Sorry but that was just a catchphrase title. I was sure someone would point that out to me. Maybe I should have put a dash between the disciple, to prevent dissention among the brethren.
 To make my statment more clear. He is the worlds greatest driver and a disciple.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re:*



apoint said:


> to prevent dissention among the brethren.



Absolutely no dissension here whatsoever.  Was just pointing it out!


----------

